# Scarlet watching Animal Planet's Too Cute program.



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

She does this whenever she sees puppies on TV.

http://youtu.be/0lycKeCE1Ko


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack loves watching the animal planet too. He also loves The Ellen DeGeneres show too.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Very cute. Coco seems to enjoy the hunting and fishing channels - she loves any animals noises. LOL.


----------

